# Arrrrrrrrrrrgh. Colonoscopy Tomorrow



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

Its only 9:45 and I am so hungry. I know its in my mind, but yesterday they had be on a liquid diet and today a clear liquid diet. I am not eat (or drinking) jello and chicken broth, yum yum. My test is not until 11:00 tomorrow so I have a long road yet. Have done this before but its not fun, but I will have to admit its not have as imbarrassing as the defecography I had last week. I have never been so imbarrased in my life. Hoping they will not find anything but in the same breath hope they see something that is causing me rectum burning and tenderness in the tailbone with a protruding bump. I hope anyone that is having a colonoscopy tomorrow or soon or anytime for that matter, I pray for them to survive the prep. I have the Miralax/dulcolax prep which I hear is better, better than what I don't know. LOL


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I can relate, the prep sucks, but think of it as your "cleansing". Your body will be toxin free. I felt pretty good during the fasting, very hungery though







.Let's face it, the colonoscopy is a 45 minute nap!







Good luck!


----------



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Getoutside, Its just that when you don't want to eat its okay, but when someone tells you that you can't eat its a whole new ballgame. I just have a headache. I suppose white wine is not a choice for a clear liquid, right. Thanks for the reply.Tina


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

hehe!! white wine is most likely the culprit causing your headache, can't blame you for trying though. Clear Gatorade did the trick for me because it keeps your electrolytes in check. It might help your headache too! Treat yourself to a wonderful breakfast tomorrow, You'll be fine I'm sure!!Your head>>>







probably feels like thisTim


----------



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

I was really only kidding about the white wine. There is no way right now after drinking that gatorage/miralax stuff I want any wine or alcohol for that matter. Thanks for the support.Tina


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

My Mum got a migraine when she had hers. Turned out to be dehydration. And yep, the prep sucks and yep, it's okay for us not to eat when we don't want to but tell us we can't eat and we become starving lions in cage!!! I ate lot's of different clear soups cause at least that felt sort of like food (if you close your eyes and pretend to chew-lol). The procedure is nothing really. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Tina


----------



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks all you all are so nice and the support here is incrediable. Well I am just about done with the Miralax and my headache is better. I suppose it will all start soon. I told my husband and 16 year old to go out for dinner as I don't even want to smell food. Its funny when I had my hysterecomy 2 years ago, I could not eat from 6 at night until about 3 in the afternoon but I didn't have to do this prep so I guess it didn't seem so bad. I am just going to put my big girl panties on and suck it up and quite whinning and it will all be over tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

painin the bumwHAT IS YOUR PREP HOW MUCH DO YOU TAKEi AM HAVING a colonoscopy soonI had to go through my bladder surgeries firstthanksKaren


----------



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Karen:I did the 255 bottle of Miralax and 64 of Gatorade for my prep. It was tasteless but let me tell you I one hour after I drank the last glass I have been in the bathroom one or twice and hour until 7:00 this morning. But no cramps or just going poo. I lost 5 pounds in 12 hours, not that I needed to. My test is at ll:00 AM and I know that I am totally clean out. I have had this before, the prep is totally the worst part and its over in one day.Good luck to you.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

How did your procedure go??







. Oh the joy of solid food!! For me it was a 45 minute nap!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck for today! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## 21803 (Sep 27, 2005)

Precedure went well. No cancer







and said I was totally clean, thinks the problem is my rectocle and to keep things loose and see him about 4 weeks and if it keeps having trouble getting stuck in the bend, they will do surgery so I am going to stay loose as a goose. Feel pretty go, not too tried and had some coffee with cream and a granola bar and watching General Hospital. Thanks for all your support I love you guys.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am glad your colomoscopy went wellThanks for the "recipe"karen


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

I took Visicol pills for my prep. I would not do it any other way. Have to have colonoscopy every 3 years for the rest of my life so I don't know what I'll do if that prep ever goes bye bye. It really is a great prep, just have to swallow a bunch of pills.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad it went well paininthebum!


----------

